# Garmin Edge 510 cadence RPM?



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i finally got my garmin edge 510 setup. i am able to connect to the ant+ sensor for the heat rate monitor and cadence GSC10, but the screen only shows the current clock on the bottom left. doesnt anyone know how i can show the rpm instead of the clock?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

fondoo said:


> i finally got my garmin edge 510 setup. i am able to connect to the ant+ sensor for the heat rate monitor and cadence GSC10, but the screen only shows the current clock on the bottom left. doesnt anyone know how i can show the rpm instead of the clock?
> View attachment 802825


Read your manual, "Customizing the Data Pages"


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks shiggy. i was able to customize the page but theres no cadence.
does cadence show up on your device?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

You have CALORIES displayed twice. Change one of them to CADENCE.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

slocaus said:


> You have CALORIES displayed twice. Change one of them to CADENCE.


Yup, you have to choose what data you want displayed. All of the windows could be cadence if you want (or even just have one big window).


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

+1 thanks guys!! i didnt know we can click on each of the boxes to change.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

This is the easiest device to customize fields. Just press and hold a field and you'll get a menu with a bunch of fields.

OP: I see your problem is fixed. This is for everyone else.

BTW, to set up the GSC-10 cadence sensor, make sure you press the white button. This will put it in test mode. The button will blink either green or red when it detects either the cadence or wheel magnet. It will also turn tun the unit "on" so it can sync. Obviously, if the button does not blink the battery is dead and you need a new CR-2032


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get the 510 to display a lower heart rate and a higher MPH?

Surely this issue is the GPS and not the old dude that drinks a lot of tequila...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Bailey44 said:


> Does anyone know how to get the 510 to display a lower heart rate and a higher MPH?
> 
> Surely this issue is the GPS and not the old dude that drinks a lot of tequila...


Try DigitalEPO.com


----------



## dereknz (May 3, 2011)

Bailey44 said:


> Does anyone know how to get the 510 to display a lower heart rate and a higher MPH?
> 
> Surely this issue is the GPS and not the old dude that drinks a lot of tequila...


Make sure you use the speed/cadence sensor, in the bike setting use manual Wheel Size, type in 4000mm and you are sorted :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

That's too funny. Now I can hang with the Tour guys on my MTB!


slocaus said:


> Try DigitalEPO.com


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

Bailey44 said:


> That's too funny. Now I can hang with the Tour guys on my MTB!


I want to use that to beat my mates bigmouth friend.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks everyone for their help. i was able to add cadence category to the garmin edge 510. when i spin my pedals, cadence doesnt seem to show anything. i checked settings >
bike profiles > bike 1 > cadence sensor doesnt seem to be found light. garmin edge has it enabled and when i click on search it doesnt find the speeed/cadence sensor. can anyone please assist? thanks


----------

